# Famous TV Quotes



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

"My pockets hurt..." - Homer Simpson

("Do you know where babies come from") - Joy Turner, My Name Is Earl as she drops her robe...

"Yeah, from the end of that fuzzy lightning bolt down there." - Randy Hickey


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"Good night, and good luck." Edward R. Murrow
"And that's the way it is." Walter Cronkeit
"Tonight, we have a really big show ......." Ed Sullivan


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

I hope this thread doesn't

"Jump the Shark."

(Happy Days)


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

*Not Too Famous, But A Favourite*

_Harcourt Fenton Mudd, what have you been up to?_


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

"One of the reasons Arnie (Arnold Palmer) is playing so well is that, before each tee-shot, his wife takes out his balls and kisses them -
Oh my God, what have I just said?"

US TV commentator Jonny Huntridge


----------



## MissGulch (Jul 20, 2005)

"Heeeeeere's Johnny!"


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"One of these days, Alice .......... BANG!!! ZOOM!!!!" The Honeymooners. Jackie Gleason would never be able to say or imply that these days. Of course, he never hit her, and never would hit her.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Aaaayyy!

The Fonz.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

_"I know this defies the law of gravity, but, you see, I never studied law!"
_
From one of my favourite Bugs Bunny episodes.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"Hey kids, what time is it?"


----------



## chuckster (Nov 30, 2003)

"Look, up in the sky! It's a bird! It's a plane! It's..." Daily Planet groupies.
"I'm comin' Beaney Boy!" Cecil the sea-sick sea serpent.
"Are you out of your Vulcan mind?" Bones McCoy.
and
"I've already told you once" Monty Python's Argument Lesson Man.


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

Sam Malone: Boy, I tell you, I'm the luckiest son of a bitch on earth. 
[a man knocks at the door] 
Sam Malone: Sorry, we're closed.


----------



## Irie Guy (Dec 2, 2003)

You stole my Jesus Fish!!! - David Puddy


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

Yeah! That's Right - Elaine


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Kiss my grits! - Flo.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Well doggie. Jed Clampett. Beverly Hillbillies.


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

"There is a greater darkness than the one we fight. It is the darkness of the soul that has lost its way. The war we fight is not against powers and principalities, it is against chaos and despair. Greater than the death of flesh is the death of hope. The death of dreams. Against this peril we can never surrender. The future is all around us, waiting in moments of transition, to be born in moments of revelation. No one knows the shape of that future, or where it will take us. We know only that it is always paved in pain." G'Kar, Babylon 5 Season 3 ending

Laterz


----------



## eggman (Jun 24, 2006)

"Be seeing you!"


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"Good night and may God bless." Red Skelton


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"Say goodnight, Gracie." George Burns


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"Goodnight, Mrs. Calabash, wherever you are." Jimmy Durante.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

<pulls right ear> = "Night Mom" - Carol Burnett


----------



## Irie Guy (Dec 2, 2003)

Boss, The Plane!!! - Tatoo


----------



## Brainstrained (Jan 15, 2002)

"These are the voyages of the starship Enterprise. . . "


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"Good night, David. Good night, Chet." The Huntley/Brinkley report on NBC news.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"One other thing I probably should tell you because if we don't they'll probably be saying this about me too, we did get something-a gift-after the election. A man down in Texas heard Pat on the radio mention the fact that our two youngsters would like to have a dog. And, believe it or not, the day before we left on this campaign trip we got a message from Union Station in Baltimore saying they had a package for us. We went down to get it. You know what it was. 

It was a little cocker spaniel dog in a crate that he'd sent all the way from Texas. Black and white spotted. And our little girl-Tricia, the 6-year old-named it Checkers. And you know, the kids, like all kids, love the dog and I just want to say this right now, that regardless of what they say about it, we're gonna keep it." 

Senator Nixon's Checkers Speech
September 23, 1952


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Nov. 17, 1973 Nixon tells America, "I am not a crook".


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

""Well!!!!!" Jack Benny


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"Lucy .............."


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"And awa-aa-ay we go!"


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

One small step for man. One giant leap for mankind.

Neil Armstrong


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"Mission Control, the Eagle has landed."


----------



## chuckster (Nov 30, 2003)

"Houston, we have a problem".


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

"I see not'ing, I hear not'ing!" Sgt. Hans Schultz, (John Banner) "Hogan's Heroes"


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"Shultzzzzzzzzzzzzz." Col. Klink.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"Missed it by that much." Maxwell Smart.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"One last thing ......... let's be careful out there." Hill Street Blues


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

"Lucy, you have some 'splaining to do." Ricky Ricardo, (Desi Arnaz) "I Love Lucy"


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

"Well, gawlly!" PFC Gomer Pyle, (Jim Nabors) "Gomer Pyle, USMC"


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

"You don't know my name, do you?"
"Sure I do ... umm ... Mulva?" - Seinfeld.

"Not that there's anything wrong with it." - Seinfeld.


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

"Whatcha makin' there, Gravey?"

"It's a pipe bomb Jobriath, for to blow up Planned Parenthood."

"I don't know, Gravey ..." — Gravey and Jobriath, spoof of Davey and Goliath appearing on the Simpsons.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"Lucy, you have some 'splaining to do." Ricky
"Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa." Lucy


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"Goodnight, Erin ............ good night, Grandpa .............. good night, JohnBoy ...................."


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

"Veddy Eeteresting!" German soldier (Klaus?), (Arte Johnson) "Rowan and Martin's Laugh-In"


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

"Sock it to me!" Anyone on Laugh-In


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"Look .............. up in the sky ................"


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"Oh, Cisco ............ oh, Pancho ................." Anyone ever watch this show?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

"Sorry about that, Chief!" Maxwell Smart, Secret Agent 86, (Don Adams) "Get Smart"


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"Gee, Mr. Wilson .............."


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"A fiery horse with the speed of light, a cloud of dust, and a hearty 'Hi-yo Silver!' The Lone Ranger!"


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Man, is this thread bringing back childhood memories.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

"Hey, Weezy!" George Jefferson, (Sherman Hemsley) "The Jeffersons"


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"You're a meathead, Mike, dead from the neck up."


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

"You dingbat!" Archie Bunker, (Carroll O'Connor) "All In The Family".


----------



## Beej (Sep 10, 2005)

Denny Crane.


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

> Mother of ass!





> Son of a mother!





> Try and keep it together here, and know that I'm not mad at you - I'm mad at the situation. We're out of Cocoa Puffs.


 *Doug Heffernan*
- The King of Queens


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

_Quizzzzmaster..._


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"Mr. Grant." (said with a pathetic cry)


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

"We are going to pump (clap) you up." Hans Und Franz, (Dana Carvey and Kevin Nealon) "Saturday Night Live"


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

Ooh! Ooh! Ooh! - Arnold Horshack


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"Heyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!" The Fonz


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"Live, from New York, it's Saturday Night .........."


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Dr.G. said:


> "Heyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!" The Fonz





SINC said:


> Aaaayyy!
> 
> The Fonz.


Double post!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

"What you see is what you get!" Geraldine Jones, (Flip Wilson) "The Flip Wilson Show"


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

(Exasperated) "Not The 'Craw'. The 'Craw'!"

- The Claw, Get Smart.


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

"The devil made me do it!"
- Flip Wilson

(People, we're _old_.)


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Even older:

"That's the most ridiculous thing I ever hoid." (Groucho Marx) Host, "You Bet Your Life"


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

"Nanoo, nanoo." Mork, (Robin Williams) Mork and Mindy.


----------



## MissGulch (Jul 20, 2005)

"Thank you kindly."~RCMP Officer Benton Frasier


----------



## Brainstrained (Jan 15, 2002)

"Doh!"


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Even older ..........

"Hey kids, what time is it?"


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Even older ..............

"Good evening, ladies and germs." Uncle Miltie on his early Texaco Star Theater shows.

"Mr. Television" also earned this familiar nickname after ending a 1949 broadcast with a brief ad lib remark to children watching the show: "Listen to your Uncle Miltie and go to bed."


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

"One of these days, Pow! Right in the kisser." Ralph Kramden, (Jackie Gleason) "The Honeymooners"


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"One of these days, Alice ........... Pow! Right in the kisser." This would never be allowed on TV today. However, as I said a few days ago when I posted this phrase, he never did hit her and never would.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"Norton!!!! Get down here!!!!!!" Ralph would yell out the window to Ed Norton in their Bensonhurst, Brooklyn walk up.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Amazing that "The Honeymooners" had only 39 episodes. 

"The Kramdens' financial struggles mirrored those of Gleason's early life in Brooklyn, and he took pains to duplicate on set the interior of the apartment where he grew up, right down to his boyhood address of 358 Chauncey Street."


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Dr.G. said:


> "One of these days, Alice .......... BANG!!! ZOOM!!!!" The Honeymooners. Jackie Gleason would never be able to say or imply that these days. Of course, he never hit her, and never would hit her.





SINC said:


> "One of these days, Pow! Right in the kisser." Ralph Kramden, (Jackie Gleason) "The Honeymooners"



Your version was a bit different than mine.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"Leave it to Beaver, staring Barbara Billingsley, Hugh Beaumont, Tony Dow and Jerry Mathers as The Beaver". I always loved the jingle.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

"Go Loco, go, go, go!" Pancho - The Cisco Kid


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

"Easy there, Big Fellow" - The Lone Ranger to Silver.


----------



## Ena (Feb 7, 2005)

'Weeeeed' - Bill and Ben the plant pot men. Kiddies TV show in UK from 1950's.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Leave It to Beaver is the oldest scripted show on American television, and October 4, 2007, will mark its fiftieth consecutive year of airing. A great show about an America that never really existed.


----------



## Brainstrained (Jan 15, 2002)

"Have gun -- will travel
Wire Palladin
San Francisco"


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

"Keesa me goo'night, Eddie." Topo Gigio to Ed Sullivan.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Sinc, that brings back fond memories.


----------



## overkill (May 15, 2005)

"Hey Moe!" - Curly Howard of The Three Stooges


----------



## overkill (May 15, 2005)

"Oh a wise guy eh?!" - Moe Howard of The Three Stooges


----------



## overkill (May 15, 2005)

"I didn't mean it Moe" - Larry Fine of The Three Stooges


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"Yuk ...... yuk ......... yuk ........... yuk ..........."


----------

